# Bit-O-Honey



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

All this talk of honeyholes by LakeCity, Orvis, and others got El Matador and I to thinking: It's about time to hit ours for clear water, tiny flies, light tippets, and hogs.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice work. Impressive fish.

I won't ask, but it's on my mind. :twisted: 

Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

NICE!! i like the small flies light tippets and hogs thing its definitely true!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

HOLY CRAP :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Nice Rainbows!


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice fish. How many did you catch. I notice you're trying to get extra mileage out of the same fish in at least three pics. Nice job though.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Honeyholes ?? :shock: .....Just another glorified name for a _Secret Spot_.. *\-\* *\-\*

Excellent pictures Threshershark and Mr. Madador..   ....You must be catching them out of Fooball Creek, right down the road from Watusi Flats....

Thanks for sharing...I sure enjoy them...


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Thresher,

I always absolutely love your pics! They are always amazing. What kind of camera do you have?

Props on the beautiful Bows'


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow those are some juicy ones, thats what I love to see. Great color. Good job boys


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It was nice to finally score a weekend of great weather.



goose said:


> What kind of camera do you have?


'Preciate the props Goose, all my fishing pics are taken with a little Canon SD700. It's tiny and fits in the front pocket of my chest pack. I have never liked the standard colors of Canon pocket cameras, but most of them have a "vivid" color saturation setting that I'm a big fan of for outdoor subjects. If anyone else has one of the Canon Elph series, in direct sunlight I'm always using -2/3 exposure compensation. Colors tend to be much richer this way.



Nibble Nuts said:


> How many did you catch.


You're asking me to hook & tell? We had 12 fish over 20", longest was 23", heaviest was 22" and a scaled 4.1 pounds. We caught some smaller fish, but that wasn't really the purpose of this trip. Anything under 20" was a goose egg.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Nice fish. How many did you catch. I notice you're trying to get extra mileage out of the same fish in at least three pics. Nice job though.


Yeah, unfortunately we were doing too much fishing and not enough photography-ing. I only landed 2 real bruisers of 22" each, and weighed the one. But Thresher was too far off to take any shots of them. The 2 fish he photographed of mine were only about 20" but the one buck had a really cool shape to his head. Maybe one of these days I'll get a good camera and we can get more pics of the action.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are actually some sweet fish and great photos. I'm just giving you a hard time and being a jerk.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish porn! Keep them comming...


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! Those are some awesome looking fish! I need to find me a good honey hole like that! Great job guys thanks for shring with us!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Dear Thresher and El,

Did I ever tell you both how much the two of you meant to me growing up? Thresher, remember when you taught me many life lessons that I keep with me to this very day in the Sunday school? And El, remember that I laughed at everything you ever said? And when you pointed that out, I laughed. And remember how I shot a really small buck in the Henry's just to keep you entertained? Ah, the memories. Any success I have had in my life, I attribute to the both of you, and nobody else, except for maybe your dad. And if I have ever failed, it is simply a case of me not following your perfect examples. 

On that note, why not include me on some of your amazing activities from now on. I am very photogenic... 

Sincerely,

Brian


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice fish/pics!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

IttyBittywithaBow said:


> ...why not include me on some of your amazing activities from now on?


To the last I grapple with thee, from Hell's heart I stab at thee, for hate's sake I spit my last breath at thee... Oh wait I'm randomly quoting from Moby Dick again. Sorry.

We do need someone to target the stunted, myopic portion of the gene pool and remove them from the population. You're in!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Terrific! The Colvin's are a resource of which I have not used to my advantage for far too long. Wear some extra long, easy to grip, coat tails please.....


----------

